# Ende der Veranstaltung! Abstimmungen zu "Deutschlands Soap-Girl des Jahres" werden nicht fortgesetzt. Letzte Abstimmung in 2021.



## Walt (21 Dez. 2021)

Vielen Dank für Eure Teilnahme in all den Jahren an der Abstimmung zu "Deutschlands Soap-Girl des Jahres".

Aufgrund der inzwischen nur noch geringen Teilnahmerzahl, wird die diesjährige Abstimmung die letzte sein.

Herzliche Grüße
Walt


----------

